# Making Rounded Corners



## Irishwoodbutcher (Jan 26, 2014)

*Making Rounded Corners*

I have been asked a few times how I made the rounded corners on a couple of my pieces,
So I've decided to share how I do it.
I'm sure you guys will be able to improve on the technique so here goes. 
I hope you find it useful.

Starting with a 2" (50mm") square blank and using the rip fence on my table saw, I start by ripping at a 15 degree angel, turn the blank round and make a cut on the other edge. I keep moving the blade angle and adjusting the fence slightly further from the blade with each cut and finish off with a piece with several different angled facets. These will be hand planed later to complete the outside curve.



















I hand plane the pointed section of the piece to create a flat surface for the next part of the process.



















Setting up an angled fence on the table saw and marking the leading and trailing edge of the blade when it is at the correct depth for the curve, drop the blade right down and mark two lines where I want the inside curve to end, matching those to the lines on my work.
Slowly raise the blade for each pass to take a little at a time, I pass the piece along the angled fence.



















That pretty much covers it for the corners.
These were eventually fitted to this media center.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You can get shaper or moulding cutters that large, but the buy in is pretty high, even more so if you don't have either machine already. I have tried with reasonable success using the tablesaw to cut coves.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I'd say that's as good a way as any without access to molders and shapers. Nice work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

